

How I got featured on the AppStore - joeallenpro
http://appstore100k.com/blog/how-i-got-featured-on-the-appstore/

======
conorpp
"How I got featured on the AppStore"

I was expecting an explaination.

~~~
yaeger
Same here. So far the only answer to that posed question is "Apple called and
said I will be featured. Send in artwork."

So basically, "How do you get featured in the AppStore?" Answer: "Apple tells
you so."

The really pressing question here is, how did an app that got released and
apparently never seen any attention from the developer after the release show
up on Apples radar Re: Promotion Opportunity?

~~~
joeallenpro
I think this is what surprised us the most... For the most part, the app
wasn't really performing well at all, so regular attention would have been
somewhat a waste of time. Apple must have just been REALLY struggling to find
apps that fit with their promotion I guess?

------
mattgecko
A decent read, though it seems like more luck than judgement. Any idea what
caused them to request the artwork?

~~~
joeallenpro
They said they were featuring "apps for developers", I guess the app fitted
that description. We were still lucky though.

